# The time has come for me to stop vaping



## Paulie (1/4/15)

Hey all,

After some direct talks with my suppliers i have decided to call it a day with Vaping! I will still come on the forum from time to time and say hello but i am not going to vape based on the fact that i caint vape international juice any more!

I will be selling all my gear from tomorrow at extremely low prices and i will give away my juice to the first PM i receive who has a good cause!


Good Luck and i will chat soon!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## skola (1/4/15)

I smell April Fools

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Langman (1/4/15)

Well done on your April Fools joke


----------



## free3dom (1/4/15)

Sad to see you go @Paulie

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## abdul (1/4/15)

uhm, @Paulie did mention this on sunday at MvC meet, that because he cant get the premium juices from the states anymore he will have to quit.

I know @Paulie dont joke like that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## abdul (1/4/15)

@Paulie you still attending meets and VapeCon?


----------



## rogue zombie (1/4/15)

Why no US juices?


----------



## Paulie (1/4/15)

congrats to @Jakey for getting some free juice! I hope it helps your cause!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/4/15)

I hate 1 April

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Jakey (1/4/15)

thank you paulie, it will.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Alex (1/4/15)

I got dibs on the nuppin.

And that ugly blue box thing.

And any of the left over sunshine cured

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow (1/4/15)

@Paulie i wants dibs on your reo please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (1/4/15)

And one of that nice box mods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (1/4/15)

So long @Paulie
Vaping won't be the same without you bud!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (1/4/15)

April fools at its best!


----------



## capetocuba (1/4/15)

Paulie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> After some direct talks with my suppliers i have decided to call it a day with Vaping! I will still come on the forum from time to time and say hello but i am not going to vape based on the fact that i caint vape international juice any more!
> 
> ...


And I am gonna put on my favourite dress and we gonna get married and darn right skanky

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (1/4/15)

LOL Sorry i just had to call April Fools since no one else try'd 

Sorry for all the people who called dibs but im not selling any mods! I am giving away juice to @Jakey though since he was lightning fast and its for a good cause!


Happy Easter Weekend all and p.s I will never stop vaping!!!! I Just love it!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/4/15)

@Jakey Congratulations on winning the bottle of juice, unfortunately I was a tad too slow.


----------



## Alex (1/4/15)

A deals a deal bro


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie (1/4/15)

Bastid

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY (1/4/15)

paulie you poep hol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## gman211991 (1/4/15)

I want juice you fooled me....now gimme juice. .


----------

